# Ippon Kumite at INTERNATIONAL GOODWILL TOURNAMENT



## Willard814 (Sep 2, 2011)

I signed up to compete at the East Coast ISKF family 24th Annual Fall Camp and Goodwill Tournament, September 16th, 17th, & 18th, 2011. I am a yellow belt and I have just learned to remember Heian Nidan, I consider myself to be pretty good with the skill I have learned so far. My question is how does one win a match of Ippon Kumite? 

[video=youtube_share;zBAAUtw0xco]http://youtu.be/zBAAUtw0xco[/video]


----------



## twendkata71 (Sep 12, 2011)

Generally in traditional karate do kumite. Ippon Kumite competition you have to score a full point or ippon. usually you will score a waza ari or half point. two waza ari is one point or ippon. Very rarely, even in Black belt kumite, does one score a full ippon, thus winning a match. It does happen. For excellent technique. Unlike ippon kumite in the dojo, where you practice one defense(counter) to a particular attack. Ippon kumite in a tournament is jiyu kumite with the object of scoring a full point.


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 13, 2011)

In the case of using the ippon / waza-ari method, a lot of it also has to do with the judges' interpretation of the technique.  A punch to the body would normally be scored as waza-ari, but if the puncher were in the perfect position, meeting all of the scoring criteria, and if the recipient didn't even make an attempt to block it, then the judges could very well decide to elevate it to ippon.


----------



## lma (Sep 14, 2011)

I havent done much 3 point sparing as my old association seen it as to "sporty" and not true to life. Hence probably half the reason why there on there way down the drain and im jumping ship.

1 point sparring is generally less exciting and a little frustrating sometimes as only perfect techniques in judges eyes not yours get you a point . Opponents are weary of each other as its all over in seconds. You wont find many fancy techniques like kicks or empi. 90% of matches I have seen is won with reverse punch as a front punch that catches most people out on 3 point sparring as its seen as a week move and not a one hit killer blow that karate is all about. Its still free sparring though. 

The video you have put up is only normal basic sparring used for training and with that only you know if you have won or not.


----------

